# Burstner Delphin Performance: Water In Under-floor Locker



## DaveLud (Apr 22, 2012)

I am the proud owner of a T700 (the one that looks like an overgrown icecream van). All is good except I get water in one of the underfloor lockers; someone has made an unsuccessful attempt to fix it with mastic. I cannot see where it is coming in though. Any ideas?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

hopefully its coming in through that locker door past the seals ?

I would try drying it out then put tissue paper around the area & spray with hose pipe (ban permitting !) to see if you can identify point of ingress

check door frame - these doors are aluminum section bent around to form the door - where is the joint ? is it at the top of the door ?
if so check that it is closed up tight & sealed - i have seen a locker door leaking because of this joint

but the water may be entering higher up the van and tracking down to this locker

in my own van I too found water low down in a locker but it was entering via a cracked extractor van vent high in the van wall near the roof line


----------



## DaveLud (Apr 22, 2012)

Trek, thanks for the fast response. I kinda thought I'd have to think up a way of finding the point of ingress, though I was wondering whether anyone might have a golden bullet for a Delphin Performance....

I wondered whether I could paint round the edge with powder paint (like we used to use at infant school) to see where it gets wet. 

Yes the hinge is at the top, but it looks to be well out of sight: that where I think the mastic has been applied. Looks like I'll have to do some more serious hunting around.....

Cheers.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Dave, got exactly the same model & the same problem. 
Had it for 2 years & hopefully resolved it???
Its been back to the dealer 3 times now to try & cure it.

Concencus of opinion, including mine, is that road spray is tracking from the wheel arch up inside to the lowest point, ie. the nearest locker.
I've had the wheel arch masticated (sp) & the inside sealed.

If you want to talk on the phone, pm me & i will send you my number.

best regards

Brian


----------



## DaveLud (Apr 22, 2012)

Brian, sorry.....new to the game....'pm you'?


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi DaveLud

I have the same vehicle and the same water ingress. It tends to be in the middle locker which goes right through the van. The water only appears after driving in the rain and is almost certainly getting in at the bottom of the lifting door which does not appear to have a seal.  

I don't worry too much about it as I only keep things like ramps there which tolerate the damp. Although I once had a flood in the rear locker where I keep the table and chairs, but that turned out to be because the water tank screw up lid was not properly tightened. Otherwise, this locker has been watertight, which is just as well as it comes in useful for carrying cases of wine.

For some reason, the water does not come in at the locker where the fuse board is located. Just as well really.

Unless you keep things underfloor which will not tolerate the wet, I wouldn't worry too much about it.  

Sandy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

I have had this problem with one of my under floor lockers. Using a tip from Mark at CLS, I bent the actual locking mech with grips to create a much tighter seal when locked if you can see what I mean, and it has worked a treat. Didn't have to bend it much either to get the desired affect.

Steve


----------



## DaveLud (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts. I'll work on it over the next couple of weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Dave

PM (private mail) me

See Icon below

rgds

Brian


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Dave

Good to talk to you the other day.
Thought you may be interested, I took the Burstner out today in torrential rain & spray.
Checked the leaking locker & found a small amount of water in there. In the past this would have been totally flooded.
So I presume that the mastic is working to some degree.
I'll just have to keep persevering

\Brian


----------



## DaveLud (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Brian, thanks for the update, and sorry to hear its not fully fixed. I took another look at mine yesterday (static). Its stayed dry despite the downpours we have been having, so I don't think it is seepage from a problem higher up. Because it was raining (again!) I did not crawl underneath, but reconise that the locker in question is right behind the 'well' under the door (where the step is fitted). If the whole problem is spray related - as it starts to look like - I think that is the area where I will investigate next. Keep you posted! Cheers.


----------

